# Chia sẻ cho mẹ những món ăn đẹp mắt kích thích trẻ thèm ăn



## menvisinhbio (13 Tháng hai 2022)

_Sáng tạo với các món ăn là một trong những biện pháp hữu hiệu giúp mẹ đối phó với chứng biếng ăn của bé, giúp con hào hứng trong mỗi bữa ăn. Nhờ đó tăng khả năng hấp thu, con được bổ sung đầy đủ dưỡng chất mỗi ngày. Bio-acimin hướng dẫn mẹ những cách thực hiện món ăn vô cùng đơn giản mà  khiến bé “thích mê” mẹ nhé!_

Cơm hình gấu dễ thương







Nguyên liệu:

– 80 – 100 gr thịt nạc vai xay

– Một mẩu cà rốt

– Súp lơ xanh (có thể thay bằng loại rau, củ màu xanh khác)

– Một quả trứng gà

– Hành khô, vừng rang và mẹ chuẩn bị một ít hoa quả loại bé thích để tráng miệng


Cách làm:

B1. Thịt mẹ băm nhỏ rồi ướp hạt nêm và hành khô đập dập cho thơm

B2. Súp lơ mẹ rửa sạch rồi thái nhỏ

B3. Cà rốt gọt vỏ cắt ra vài lát mỏng, còn lại cắt khúc bằng đốt ngón tay luộc để bé có thể ăn bốc. Với lát cà rốt mẹ có thể tạo hình tùy thích.

B4. Luộc chín súp lơ xanh, cà rốt. Để màu rau củ luộc đẹp khi luộc mẹ cho ít muối vào nước luộc, lúc vớt rau củ thả vào bát nước lạnh.

B5. Trứng gà luộc chín, bóc vỏ, bổ cau







B6. Cho ít dầu ăn vào chảo đảo thịt băm cho săn lại nêm lại cho vừa vị, nếu bé có thể ăn được cay, mẹ có thể rắc ít hạt tiêu cho thơm.

B7. Cơm trắng nắm một nắm to gần bằng quả trứng ngỗng, ba viên tròn nhỏ bằng đầu ngón tay. Nếu có rong biển thì cắt ra miếng tròn hai sợi đặt chéo nhỏ để tạo hình mắt, mũi cho gấu

B8. Rải một ít cơm ở góc nhỏ, cho thịt băm rang vào trước phần cơm hình gấu, rắc vừng rang lên trên và đặt vài chú cá bằng cà rốt lên trên cùng.

B9. Với phần cơm nắm mẹ gắn hai viên cơm tròn nhỏ thành tai gấu, còn một viên nữa bạn ấn vào giữa để tạo mũi. Đặt miếng rong biển đã cắt tạo thành mắt và mũi gấu, nếu không có rong biển mẹ có thể dùng sốt cà để tạo hình cũng được. Đặt phần đầu gấu vào giữa viền cơm, đặt thêm rau, trứng và hoa quả tráng miệng vào đĩa cho bé

Nếu có nấu canh mẹ có thể múc cho bé một bát canh nhỏ đặt bên cạnh thế là mẹ đã hoàn thành cho bé một đĩa ăn có chú gấu đi bắt cá rồi đấy!

Mì sốt bò hầm







Nguyên liệu:

– 200g mỳ ý

– 100g bò bằm

– 50g cà hộp

– 4 lá thơm

– 1 củ hành tây

– 2 thìa súp bơ

– 1 thìa cà phê hạt nêm

– 1 thìa cà phê đường

– 1/2 thìa cà phê tiêu

– Cà chua, đậu côve trang trí.

Cách làm:

B1. Mì luộc mềm, vớt ra để ráo.






B2. Làm xốt: Đun nóng 1 thìa súp bơ trên chảo, cho hành tây cắt hạt lựu vào xào thơm, cho tiếp bò bằm, lá thơm, cà hộp vào, để lửa nhỏ, nêm gia vị vừa ăn, khuấy đều cho xốt hơi sệt lại là được.







B3. Trộn mì với 1 thìa súp bơ rồi cho ra đĩa, cho xốt lên, đặt trên đó 1 lát thịt nguội, xếp cà chua thái hình tam giác nhỏ ra xung quanh theo hình mặt trời, dùng đậu côve tạo hình khuôn mặt.

Bánh gấu ngộ nghĩnh







Nguyên liệu:

– Bánh mì sữa mini

– Xúc xích

– Rong biển

– Phô mai lát

– Mì spaghetti

– Sốt mayonaise

Cách làm:

B1. Để làm tai gấu, mẹ cắt 2 khoanh xúc xích.

B2. Bẻ một đoạn nhỏ mì spaghetti sống ghim khoanh xúc xích vào bánh mì





B3. Cắt phô mai thành một khoanh bầu dục để làm mũi gấu.

B4. Cắt rong biển tạo hình mắt mũi miệng cho gấu.

B5. Tùy vào số lượng bánh muốn tạo hình mà các bạn cắt thêm phần rong biển và phô mai tương ứng

B6. Dán rong biển, phô mai vào bánh bằng cách chấm một ít sốt mayonnaise để làm mắt và mũi gấu.


----------

